# Spot the Plumbing Violation



## jar546 (Oct 28, 2018)

Bringing back a previously used photo I took to see if the conversation will be the same as before:


----------



## Keystone (Oct 29, 2018)

Vent below trap, see this way to often from out of the area plumbers on Residential & Commercial sites. Drives me nuts.


----------



## HForester (Oct 29, 2018)

They could put an AAV on the fixture drain (connected to the vertical through a wye) and it would comply with the IPC.


----------



## steveray (Oct 29, 2018)

Keystone said:


> Vent below trap, see this way to often from out of the area plumbers on Residential & Commercial sites. Drives me nuts.



And PEX support on those washer lines in back....The AAV fix is a good suggestion...


----------



## HForester (Oct 29, 2018)

One wonders way they just didn't use a double san tee....A lot of extra work. (but maybe that's what was left on the truck?)


----------



## steveray (Oct 29, 2018)

HForester said:


> One wonders way they just didn't use a double san tee....A lot of extra work. (but maybe that's what was left on the truck?)



Maybe the local inspector does not allow them?...I have seen that on more than one occasion....


----------



## Keystone (Oct 29, 2018)

HForester said:


> They could put an AAV on the fixture drain (connected to the vertical through a wye) and it would comply with the IPC.



Yes they can cure the violation with an AAV but I'm not offering it as a solution.


----------



## Keystone (Oct 29, 2018)

steveray said:


> Maybe the local inspector does not allow them?...I have seen that on more than one occasion....



Is there a state or municipality that does not allow double sanitary tees or is it an inspectors lack of understanding?


----------



## north star (Oct 30, 2018)

*# #  =  # #*

The lavatory drain on the left appears to have
very minimal slope, or even negative slope.
Maybe it is just the angle of the picture though !

*# #  =  # #*


----------



## steveray (Oct 30, 2018)

Keystone said:


> Is there a state or municipality that does not allow double sanitary tees or is it an inspectors lack of understanding?



It may have been a rule of thumb at some point, but mainly uninformed or over-employed inspectors.

Some people read the footnote and run with it.....


. For a limitation on double sanitary tees, see Section 706.3.


----------

